# Olympic dressage...please explain!



## attheponies (2 August 2012)

Experts needed! Please can someone explain how the individual and team competitions run in the Olympics and when we get the final team & individual placings? I've done lots of searching and think I've got it but would appreciate a clear explanation? (Not usually having to worry my head above unaffiliated novice level!).


----------



## BobbyMondeo (2 August 2012)

this is taken from the london2012 website...great website for finding out all sorts about all the events

After the first phase, the Grand Prix, the best seven teams (including any teams tied for seventh place) and the best 11 individuals (including any tied for 11th place) who are not already qualified as team members, progress to the next phase, the Grand Prix Special.

The Team event medals are decided by the total of the scores in the Grand Prix and the Grand Prix Special.

After the Grand Prix Special, the best 18 individuals (including any tied for 18th place) go through to the Grand Prix Freestyle. Riders are selected to go through on the basis of their performance in the Grand Prix Special only.

Performance in the Grand Prix Freestyle determines the medals in the Individual event.


----------



## attheponies (2 August 2012)

Brilliant - thank you! Just what I needed, so I can't breathe until Tuesday at the earliest!


----------

